# Promotional Exam Eligibility



## Brian831 (Jul 5, 2002)

I was told by someone today that if you lateral from one cs department with a population over 50k to another cs department with a population over 50k-you don't have to wait 3 years to take a promotional exam. Anyone ever experienced this or heard of this? Thanks


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Never heard of it. My advice to you is to contact a civil service atty. There are so many things about CS that trying to gather info even on this site(no offense intended) will do nothing but cause you more confusion.


----------

